# Vintage Muddy Fox Seeker Prestege :P



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

*Vintage Muddy Fox Seeker Prestige *

Hey everybody,

Well my old 91' Giant Iguana pimped w/Marzocchi's among other things was stolen awhile back so I just happened to find this gem at Goodwill for $10. 

I'm guessing it's circa 88' or 89' by the looks of it. I'm going to email Muddy Fox and see if they have the specs or any info on it.










I'd love to hear any comments on it. It's been cleaned up since then and now needs some TLC and tuning.


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

Having a little trouble with pics so I'll givei it another go.









and


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

*Prestige CrMo Double Butted Tange Tubes..*

















&


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

Cool Muddy Fox  , never realised they were sold in the US (assuming you are in the US...).
As for the year I thought suntour x-press wasn't available until 90/91 which would make your ride a little newer.


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

rutteger said:


> Cool Muddy Fox  , never realised they were sold in the US (assuming you are in the US...).
> As for the year I thought suntour x-press wasn't available until 90/91 which would make your ride a little newer.


Hey Rutteger,

Thanks for the reply. Yeah I'm in the U.S. and was never familiar with Muddy Fox when I was younger so you might be right. Edit: Apparently Muddy Fox started doing sales in the US beginning in 1987. mf sales history

After I brought her home from goodwill I cleaned her up real nice. Almost feel bad seeing as I've been riding her so hard lately. Probably 30 miles xc in the last few weeks...well I'll email MF right now and see what they have to say. Btw, are you familiar with this model?

Cheers,
Mike

Ps anyone know of Retro xc bike races I could race this in?


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Yep, pretty neat to see. All I ever saw of MF was their near-sillouette ads showing the bike by/in the lake. Or maybe it's just my memorey that's turned dark over the years... anyway, neat to see. I like the long outer seattube, scalloped to a point. Subtle, but pretty.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

I remember the adds too.........when I was a noob I would confuse bontrager and muddy fox because of the paw logo and some of the similar frame details like the wishbone rear. That is one super cool find!!!!!

Will


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

xc_xtc said:


> Btw, are you familiar with this model?


Muddy Fox were one of the first companies to pioneer MTBs in the UK, it's pretty cool for once we sent some stuff out to the US rather the other way round  (he says with a garge full of American branded bikes  ).

As for that particular model I'm not familiar as such. I do have a raft of old British magazines (MBUK, MBi etc) and catalogues which I'm sure had reviews of various Muddy Foxs around this time. If I can dig them out I'll scan them if you like?


----------

